# pkgng seems not to work properly



## fluca1978 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm running 9.1-RELEASE and while I've run the `pkg2ng` command, and have 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```
 in make.conf, I'm not able to install new packages via pkg. For instance:


```
# pkg install devel/fossil; echo $?
Updating repository catalogue
3
```

*A*s you can see the command exits with a failure error code, that however I cannot find in the documentation to know what it is about.

Any idea?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 28, 2013)

> (I) have WITH_PKGNG=YES in make.conf, I'm not able to install new packages via pkg.


That's for when you build from source. Whereas `pkg install` is for when you install binaries. If you don't have binary packages, there's nothing to install. Completely different concepts.

 Set your package repositories: https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng
 If you run poudriere, set a second package repository for a local folder.
 use # pkg install OR ONE OF
 # make install devel/fossill
 # portmaster devel/fossil)

But NOT both. Choose one method or the other.


----------



## kpa (Nov 28, 2013)

Post the output of `pkg -vv`.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 29, 2013)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> > (I) have WITH_PKGNG=YES in make.conf, I'm not able to install new packages via pkg.
> 
> 
> set your package repos: https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng



I did a mistake setting the repositories, now it is working. Thanks.


----------

